# Colnago have just launched their new EPQ Frame-set



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks...Colnago have just launched their new EPQ frame-set. This will replace the EPS.











For more pictures, please check out Colnago Con Brio


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

a pleasant surprise! unexpected as well.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

EPS with q-stay..........great:blush2:


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully my EPS, er EPQ, will be on the way.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully my EPS, er, EPQ will now be on the way. The wait is killing me.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know when Colnago will introduce their *EPO* line to replace their EPQ line? /Just kidding!  

That's a beautiful bike, though.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

balatoe said:


> Does anyone know when Colnago will introduce their *EPO* line to replace their EPQ line? /Just kidding!
> 
> That's a beautiful bike, though.[/QUOTE
> 
> Genious--


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

I especially love the paint options.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

The_Kraken said:


> I especially love the paint options.


Ahaaa spanish cow yellow for the EPO


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Which model is this from Deng Fu?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

So, then what's the difference between the EPQ and the C59 other than the top tube and down tube?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

joeyb1000 said:


> So, then what's the difference between the EPQ and the C59 other than the top tube and down tube?


the price ?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> the price ?


price would be same as the EPS.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...???*

...? 
While the internal cable routing is cool and I understand the reasoning behind the revised Qstay back end ...why wouldn't someone just get the C59 that has all of that same stuff plus the nice fluted trademark tubing? (which make the frames distinctively recognizable as Colnago even if they had no paint or brand labeling)

Initially it sounded exciting that there was a new upper end Colnago model available but the EPQ almost seems pointless in it's introduction when you stop and think about it in comparison to a C59. The only difference between the two that I am seeing is the main triangle tubing configuration. 

Plus I am sure the dealers love the fact that the EPS has been rendered discontinued and obsolete and thus devalued in the consumer marketplace mid-year model season. (but then there are fewer dealers remaining due in part to the ongoing poor distribution channels and extra slow delivery practices among other things) I just dont buy into the concept of ordering a frame in October or November and maybe getting it sometime totally undefined or maybe April-May the next year. Doesnt work in this day and age. Many others do the whole package way better. (not the product but the marketing and selling concepts) ...unfortunate.

So, sorry to rain on the parade but the new model, as nice as it is, was already present in a slightly better form; the C59. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

campagnoloneutron said:


> ...?
> While the internal cable routing is cool and I understand the reasoning behind the revised Qstay back end ...why wouldn't someone just get the C59 that has all of that same stuff plus the nice fluted trademark tubing? (which make the frames distinctively recognizable as Colnago even if they had no paint or brand labeling)
> 
> Initially it sounded exciting that there was a new upper end Colnago model available but the EPQ almost seems pointless in it's introduction when you stop and think about it in comparison to a C59. The only difference between the two that I am seeing is the main triangle tubing configuration.
> ...


I'm in the same bandwagon..........I don't get it either:idea: why change the EPS as there is the C59 which is the next evolution.Marketing wise and technically it just doesn't cut it. Wouldn't it be logical to keep EPS as is and cater to those customers who want a high end lugged frame and slowly phase it out as was done for the c40, c50, extreme c, extreme power.......as the reduced paint scheme offering tended to suggest......

the ressellers are going to have a hard time........(I'll be looking for a EPS size 54 real quick as prices are bound to drop if there is stock around)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

small detail I know, but I would have liked the name as C60 more....


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Must say...I'm really looking forward to seeing this frame in the flesh!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Between you, me, and the intertubes, the only reason this thing exists is because Colnago ran out of the EPS seat stays, but still had allot of front triangle parts left. Rather than making more EPS stays, which they don't want to do because they are fading the frame out, they just threw on the Q-stay from the C59. There are not many of these, they will be rare, and may if fact be worth buying simply for that rarity.
So if you have an EPS on order that is yet to ship, you ain't getting it. You're getting an EPQ. And if you don't have an order in for an EPQ yet, you're never going to get one. 
This is fact by the way, and not internet gossip.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Jbartmc said:


> balatoe said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when Colnago will introduce their *EPO* line to replace their EPQ line? /Just kidding!
> ...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Between you, me, and the intertubes, the only reason this thing exists is because Colnago ran out of the EPS seat stays, but still had allot of front triangle parts left. Rather than making more EPS stays, which they don't want to do because they are fading the frame out, they just threw on the Q-stay from the EPS. There are not many of these, they will be rare, and may if fact be worth buying simply for that rarity.
> So if you have an EPS on order that is yet to ship, you ain't getting it. You're getting an EPQ. And if you don't have an order in for an EPQ yet, you're never going to get one. This is fact by the way, and not internet gossip.


I do not have any inside track on knowing whether this is fact or not but yes, thinking this through earlier before I saw this item, I had come to a similar hypothetical conclusion on the possible origins of this EPQ model. Production and marketing activities like this are exactly the type of thing that drives people away from this brand. 

If there was a problem for any reason on the availability of certain frame componentry sections, the correct/right thing to do would be to just upgrade the customers product to the full C59 version at no extra cost and deliver the product in a timely manner. Thus generating and extending brand goodwill and product confidence at little or no cost to Colnago. Recent activities over the last couple of years indicate that they do not understand brand perception in the marketplace. In typical fashion it appears that they would instead choose to create some halfbaked new interim model to use up some extra material on hand... While this will probably perform and ride very nicely as a Colnago, I will pass on buying this as a rare item, in fact I would never buy this EPQ frame if only to not validate that kind of bogus new model tactic.

I am seriously considering going over to the dark side, one more prod pushing me in that direction.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

mtbbmet said:


> Between you, me, and the intertubes, the only reason this thing exists is because Colnago ran out of the EPS seat stays, but still had allot of front triangle parts left. Rather than making more EPS stays, which they don't want to do because they are fading the frame out, they just threw on the Q-stay from the EPS. There are not many of these, they will be rare, and may if fact be worth buying simply for that rarity.
> So if you have an EPS on order that is yet to ship, you ain't getting it. You're getting an EPQ. And if you don't have an order in for an EPQ yet, you're never going to get one.
> This is fact by the way, and not internet gossip.


The leaf stays are so elegant looking. I prefer them to the diamond cut-out on my C50.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

If I decided on an EPS vs the C59, it probably would have something to do with the elegant lines of the rear stay as compared to the Q rear stay, which I find a bit "machined".
If I ordered an EPS and it arrived as an EPQ, I don't think I would be too happy!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> The leaf stays are so elegant looking. I prefer them to the diamond cut-out on my C50.


The way things are going, don't be surprised if those diamond cut-outs make a comeback! :lol: 

This is all just marketing hype. Well, not even hype. Change for the sake of change. Is there any method to the madness? The EPS was going to go away anyway, just as the C59 will someday. Well, in two years, anyway.

If anything, the chainstays with the diamond cut-out was thought to contribute to the magical ride qualities of the (original) C50. So why did they do away with it? I think because it was too much of a hassle to lay out the carbon fiber weave on it.

IMO, the spade-shaped chainstay was the nicest looking. The wide, flared shape of the chainstay added balance and symmetry to the front triangle, and added more canvas to the frame. For example, on the 2010 EPS in Mapei, Colnago painted the chainstay to match the frame, which included those little 'moon orbs', which was absent on the earlier Mapei paint schemes. And wasn't the spade-shaped chainstay advertised to enhance ride quality?

The square chainstays look too plain to me, although it will be easy to find a chainstay protector. I guess in two years we will see a triangulated chainstay, with advertising on the virtues of that .

Colnago is running out of ideas. Maybe they should go all monocoque already, except Pinarello has that field covered. Even Look frames are starting to 'Look' grotesque. Haven't seen the latest Time frames yet, but maybe they are still sticking to their guns.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I used to hate the HP stays look being a c40 traditionalist bre-B stay lover...........until i aqcuired a C50 Strada 2007.........they are some of the best i've riden, no marketing gimmick there, but the layup must be very expensive; too expensive "2011 wise" for asian assembly maybe  .......


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The new EPQ http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnano-epq


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

FrenchNago said:


> I used to hate the HP stays look being a c40 traditionalist bre-B stay lover...........until i aqcuired a C50 Strada 2007.........they are some of the best i've riden, no marketing gimmick there, but the layup must be very expensive; too expensive "2011 wise" for asian assembly maybe  .......


the business meeting went somewhat like this

EC : so what's with our order of HP and EP stays that got cancelled ?
AC : I have bad news, our Taiwan's secret facility has calculated the cost to produce those stays
EC: And ?
AC : the HP stays will cost $X00 and the EP $Y00
EC: mmm, thats too much that will reduce our profit on the frame under $3000 a piece, that is not acceptable. What can they offer?
AC : there are these ugly squared stays that cost $Z0 a piece... they are stiff though
EC : well, let's get them, but how can we justify it to our customer base
AC: let's give them a nice name, like Q-Stay for example and praise its superior characteristics
EC: we have a deal !


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

All I can say is, be sure to get a spare derailleur hanger before you start riding your new EPQ!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> the business meeting went somewhat like this
> 
> EC : so what's with our order of HP and EP stays that got cancelled ?
> AC : I have bad news, our Taiwan's secret facility has calculated the cost to produce those stays
> ...


ROFL, DWL,    

I love marketing.......and now Toray Japan will be making them "glow in the dark" courtesy of Tepco............ :rolleyes5:


----------

